# Racing Mice Suggestions



## Jake (Jul 30, 2009)

I am excited that people here have met my idea with intrigue and interest. I would really like some imput from some breeders. Right now I have a buck and a doe. I bread them recently and they had a litter of 9. Now...my mice came from the pet store. I got a really bad reaction from some other breeders and they told me they would never sell me stock because it would ruin their work. I don't want to show mice or anything like that but I would like to have some long haired and angora's. What should I do? Like I said my mice aren't for show, just racing and pet's. Please let me know how I could get some other types of mice.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Jake,please could you post in the introduction section as this is a forum rule before general posting .


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

What do you mean, "Racing Mice"? I'm confused. :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

have a look at Jakes posts in the anonymous section of the forum and you'll get the picture.


----------



## Jake (Jul 30, 2009)

So my female "Rose" just had a new litter. So hopefully I will have some more racers. I gave my females away to my wifes little brother so I have all males (6). As soon as I get the track built I am gonna take some pics.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

do males make better racers then?


----------



## Jake (Jul 30, 2009)

Well no, I just gave my pair of females away cause my wifes little bro wanted some. I honestly don't know statisticly if males are better than females. I should keep track of that when I start.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I bet the girls are the quick ones.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

I rarely see our bucks running :lol: They tend to just slob about and get fat


----------



## Jake (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah mine too. Except they are like always on the wheel. You would think they would lose some pounds...lol


----------

